# These furballs



## julianne85 (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh the cuteness I love it.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

This morning I let her outside without her leash, hoped she would stay out of trouble, she laid down & crossed her paws. 

I had to snap this picture. 

Turned around for a minute to look at my phone & she bit a branch off the cedar tree.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoyed the pictures, Luna is a pretty girl and Phoenix is so cute. 
Looks like they are best buddies for sure.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm convinced they do this on purpose ... sleep on each other's bed instead of their own


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

I have no house alarm, but I don't need one. My K9 security doesn't rely on electricity to work, just food/treats.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

One of my favourite pics of Luna when she was a puppy


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

The look of a pup who wolfed down half a plate of pasta & the food coma coming on!


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

Loving the pool we bought the pups


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

I put 5 playing balls in the wading pool in the backyard. Naturally, they both wanted this one only


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

All the pictures are great, love your K9 Security too.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

Um, someone want attention?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hahahaha...what a sweetheart Luna is!!!! Love the K9 security system!!!!!:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

You have to be quick around here to get the primo spots on the king bed


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

I don't know how she's even comfy in this position


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

Golden retrievers are smart, but Mom is learning too! 

ALL oatmeal cookies made it safely into the cookie jar. 

I guess I'm going to have to look into getting an extra wide gate as I'm sure she'll figure how to get over those kitchen chairs soon enough.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

Hear that? Its called silence ... 

Took these furballs out in the first snowfall, came home to eat lunch & now they're napping (in each other's bed/sofa naturally).


----------

